# Insuring a stallion



## WhitePolos (Jun 30, 2013)

I am so sorry in advance, because I'm sure amongst the hundreds of threads, this has probably been brought up before. I did do a search but could not find a thread that answered the questions I have. 

We have just recently purchased a weanling whom we are looking at not gelding and keeping a stallion. He has absolutely phenomenal conformation, temper, great lines. Of course he will have to prove himself, and we will make sure to do genetic testing etc. 

That aside, what are some things for me to look at as far as insurances go? I know the equestrian federation membership will cover certain expenses in the event of an accident, but what other insurances should I be looking into if I am going to own a stallion? this boy will eventually be shown and will be doing hunters. 

Would really appreciate to hear the expert advice from those who have owned, or currently own show studs.

Thanks so much!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

WhitePolos said:


> I am so sorry in advance, because I'm sure amongst the hundreds of threads, this has probably been brought up before. I did do a search but could not find a thread that answered the questions I have.
> 
> We have just recently purchased a weanling whom we are looking at not gelding and keeping a stallion. He has absolutely phenomenal conformation, temper, great lines. Of course he will have to prove himself, and we will make sure to do genetic testing etc.
> 
> ...


I don't believe there is insurance specifically for them unless you own a horse who's worth 6 digit figures and its done through special companies.

What I would recommend is to insure your stud through the regular insurance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

We have equine insurance here (Shaw and McClean is who my stallions are insured with). For a $10,000 insurance policy it's about $350 a year, but make sure you get the "loss of stallion use" option as well. Make sure you know what type of plan you have and what exactly it covers.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Yes you can insure that prospect and as WSarabians stated get the extra coverage that applies to stallions.
I might even be able to insure Rushin Sam and he is 19. Good luck. Shalom


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

You have to prove he is worth the amount you want to insure him....so you usually cannot insure a $500.00 horse for $20,000.00. (just #'s I pulled out of my head) 

If his sire's stud fee was high, that can be used, otherwise purchase price, amount of training, or show record are used.

Nancy


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

greentree said:


> You have to prove he is worth the amount you want to insure him....so you usually cannot insure a $500.00 horse for $20,000.00. (just #'s I pulled out of my head)
> 
> If his sire's stud fee was high, that can be used, otherwise purchase price, amount of training, or show record are used.
> 
> Nancy


Very true. They usually ensure for the purchase price. My one guy got an estimated value at $35,000 so his value was more then his purchase price - my other guy they also added the border/hauling fees into his price as well - that may be optional per insurance company.


----------

